# 23krs Toy Hailers



## softtail2 (Sep 3, 2006)

I am considering a new 23krs but uncertain that my HD will fit. I cannot find out how big that "toy" space is in that trailer. Can anyone help me? Further, will any of those side loading toy's handle my 94 inch long bike. The specs say the outside deminison are 8 feet wide, but what about the walls.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi softtail2









Welcome to Outbackers!
We have the 28krs and my DH has a Dyna Wide Glide...it's the main reason we chose this style of Outback.

Go to NobleEagles website, he has lots of photos of his HD in the 28krs...the garage size is the same in the 23krs...

http://camping.noble-eagle.com/

I've heard some say to chalk the area on the ground and then "park" your bike within the lines. We're taking off here in just a bit and the front garage is loaded, otherwise I would measure it for you...Sorry! maybe someone else here will be able to.

Good luck and happy shopping


----------



## softtail2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow, someone replied!

I have a softtail deuce and the dyna WG (i think they are 104 inches, my deuce is just 94) are longer than my deuce.

I will check out that website. But if a DWGlide can fit so can my deuce.

Do you have any other advice? We are very new at this.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site Softtail2.

You may get more responses after the Labor Day weekend. Many of the Outbacker members are busy camping right now.

I should be out there too but someone has to keep an eye on skippershe.


----------



## softtail2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks,

Yea, I know it is not a good time post questions on the last long weekend of the summer. I saw this 23krs yesterday just as the guy was closing (I was on my bike). I quickly measured the garage (with a bad and short tape measure), and did not think it was wide (long?) enough for my bike. So, I think I can get the deuce in there but well it be stable with the wheel not being straight. However, I am really excited about the possibility of camping with my Harley. Further, I really like the trailer's garage concept, much better than the other designs that I have seen.

Thanks again.

quote name='campmg' date='Sep 3 2006, 02:30 PM' post='150662']
Welcome to the site Softtail2.

You may get more responses after the Labor Day weekend. Many of the Outbacker members are busy camping right now.

I should be out there too but someone has to keep an eye on skippershe.








[/quote]


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey softtail2,

You're probably going to have to put the longer bike on a diagonal...Send a PM to NobleEagle, he's camping but still online occasionally









Like Mitch said, you'll have lots of replies by tomorrow evening when everyone gets home











campmg said:


> I should be out there too but someone has to keep an eye on skippershe.


But I'm gonna be out there...who's gonna watch me now?









OK, leaving with an even 1300 posts


----------



## softtail2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. The diagonal position of the bike did occur to me, however, I worried that the bike would not be stable when the bike is died down.

I will try to be patient on this, and contact the individual that has the website that was referred to earlier. I have checked out that web site. I love the trailer, just want to make sure my Deuce is safe in the back.

What a cool website!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all the help


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

softail2,

Like other have said, NobleEagle has a lot more specs and deminsions. I can tell you that a Road King fits with room for the grill, boys bikes and usual camping extra's. Mine is the 28KRS but the only deference being the length. I would add more tie downs if I were to load the DW's future softail standerd. Creative loading will be required, along with a d#$mn good hitch set-up. Your weight/sway hitch can make up for the extra tongue weight but will require resetting if the bikes are not loaded (found out the "white knuckle" drive way).

We bought ours for runs further than the average drive and wanting the whole crew to go such as it's maiden voyage to the Run to the Wall. We've disovered that we use it more for quick week-ends away, taking almost every aminity from home.

Just got back from a ten day outing, it was rough. Full hook-up plus cable and wi-fi. Since the RK didn't go we also had the patio funiture and the biggest cooler we own. Who would have thought I had enough wobbley pops onboard to get a camp circle of ten spots stumbling back to their campers.

Hope this helps,
Ride and camp safe

Dave


----------



## softtail2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks Dave,

I have not even begun to consider if my Dodge Ram 2004 1500 SLT Quad Cab 4.7 Magum with tow pakage can deal with the 23 krs trailer. I think it can, I bought the truck 2 years ago just in case I wanted to tow a toy hauler.

I have been NobleEagle's web site, and saw that they can load their Road King (and yours fits plus stuff). My softail 2006 Softail Deuce is a bit longer (95.4 inches acording to the specs). Nothing could be a worse, than buying a trailer that will not haul my bike safely.

I am riding safe, just hoping to haul my bike safely.

softail2 (deuce)

BB


----------

